

Make Room - prostoalex
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/buying-breather?src=mp

======
mrjayharris
I'm a big fan of naps and finding place to sleep for 20 min outside your own
home or office is really difficult - harder than finding a place for a phone
call or a run or to plug in your laptop or have a conversation with people.

